# RainBow LorekeetParrot feeding on a Grass Tree.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

HI. Everyone I took some photo's of a RainBow Lorekeet or some people call them Blue Mountain Parrots anyways i thought id try my camera out and usually there are two of them but there was only the one today.. The colours are just Beautiful we sure have Beautiful Parrots in Australia. These Parrots are wild. I see these every day...Please enjoy.

RainBow Lorekett Parrot feeding on our Grass Tree in the front yard.







This photo was taken in our back yard they love the Native Flowers.


----------



## SquiggyDralion (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow, gorgeous!  I really need to go to Australia.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

SquiggyDralion said:


> Wow, gorgeous!  I really need to go to Australia.


Thank you... Yes if you come to Australia you will see beautiful Parrots. Budgies are also Australian


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

omg!! these birds are stunning!! you're so lucky to see them!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

despoinaki said:


> omg!! these birds are stunning!! you're so lucky to see them!!


Thank you they are beautiful you can also own them as pets they sell them in the Pet Stores here you have to have a license with Papers to have one of these birds.. They are Protected Birds..


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, it really has some beautiful, vibrant colours!  I have seen a few rainbow lorikeets for sale here in my country.


----------



## LittleFeatheredFriends (Apr 7, 2012)

*They're beautiful, great job taking their photos. *


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

Lyn, thank you for sharing the pics!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> Wow, it really has some beautiful, vibrant colours!  I have seen a few rainbow lorikeets for sale here in my country.


I have been trying to take there photo for the last few days as when i go out the front door they fly away this time i sneaked up on them but there was only one there has been two on the grass tree.. Glad you liked the photo's


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

LittleFeatheredFriends said:


> *They're beautiful, great job taking their photos. *


Thank you alexis glad you liked the photo's


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Owlet said:


> Lyn, thank you for sharing the pics!! They are gorgeous!


Glad that you liked the photo's


----------



## Clementine_3 (Dec 27, 2012)

Great pictures of a beautiful bird. I'd love to look out my window and see that! Your new camera (and you, of course!) takes very nice/crisp photos.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Amazingly gorgeous birds! I can't imagine being able to see something that colorful outside in my yard every day.*


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*Oooh, a Rambo Lorie! It's a beautiful bird *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Amazingly gorgeous birds! I can't imagine being able to see something that colorful outside in my yard every day.*


Thank you Deb.. Glad that you liked the photo's i see this every day we have all sorts of Parrots in our back yard.. We are so luckly


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

thepennywhistle said:


> *Oooh, a Rambo Lorie! It's a beautiful bird *


Thank you Skye glad you liked the photo's they are beautiful


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Clementine_3 said:


> Great pictures of a beautiful bird. I'd love to look out my window and see that! Your new camera (and you, of course!) takes very nice/crisp photos.


Thank you i am very happy with my camera it takes great photo's


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

I have never seen such a stunning parrot. Your photos are beautiful, Lyn. Very professional. Do these birds sing? I would love to see them every day, flying in the garden. It must be a spectacular sight.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jellyblue said:


> I have never seen such a stunning parrot. Your photos are beautiful, Lyn. Very professional. Do these birds sing? I would love to see them every day, flying in the garden. It must be a spectacular sight.


Glad that you liked the photo's yes they do make a squarking sound.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Rainbow*

Really great photos, Lynn. Australia is a dreamland to me. Amazing that we can share with you so far away. Thank you.

Blessings,

Jo A:budgie:nn


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you JoAnn glad that you liked the photo's it is my pleasure that i can share my photo's with people so far away and also my video's as well


----------



## Blue_Bear (Jun 13, 2013)

*Gorgeous photos Lyn! They sell Lori's where I work, friendly little critters aren't they?*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Blue_Bear said:


> *Gorgeous photos Lyn! They sell Lori's where I work, friendly little critters aren't they?*


Glad that you liked the photo's


----------

